

Are You The Blue Guy? - Getting Noticed - organicgrant
http://blog.oregonlive.com/commuting/2010/08/david_bragdon_leaves_town_blue.html

======
organicgrant
Admit it, this guy would have never gotten any press unless he was a bit over-
the-top.

Launching a startup? How can _you_ be the Blue Guy?

